# Tips for cobia



## MJB2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone got any tips for catching a cobia on fly? Strip strike hard? Flies that work?


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

use a good intermediate head line, with big flashy deceivers, sf bait-fish patterns, or some type of eel fly. id go with a 12 or 13wt, because it can get a little hairy boat-side. find a loaded ray and put some shots on him. good luck


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i never have tryed it so i dont know what fly but the guys i know that do it successfully use eels hooked on a tiny circle hook almost closed completly to tease up the fish up and then throw the fly off the bow when the fish is all fired up


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I have caught three or four on flies but always when they were chummed up behind the boat. I used large black or chartruese eelworm type patterns tied from Magnum Zonkers. One time the fish was very cautious and finiky so a buddy who had just caught a snapper held it at the surface and kept jerking it away from the cobia. As soon as my fly hit the water it was game on.

However, I've never caught one just spotting them cruising down the beach.

I do have a friend over in Panama City who does it regularly, however. He has found some spots where they cross over the sandbar along the beach. He anchors 100 ft. or so up from these points and gets great shots. As for flies, he likes big Deceiver type patterns and has even gotten them to hit a large popping bug!

I haven't been with him but it sounds like a blast.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

weedline said:


> i never have tryed it so i dont know what fly but the guys i know that do it successfully use eels hooked on a tiny circle hook almost closed completly to tease up the fish up and then throw the fly off the bow when the fish is all fired up


 The eel teaser is a huge help. We use a big snap swivel on ours, that was if the fish is a little finicky, you can let it eat the eel, then pull it back out of its mouth. They will eat anything after that. 

As far as flies go, anything that moves a lot and/or or has a large profile works well. Cobia aren't picky, you just gotta have a plan and be ready when you find one.


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

And if it comes to the boat w/o eating be ready to swish it back and forth over his face to piss him off and I mean right over his eyes.


----------

